# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  help me in ER Diagram(CDM)

## smiley4080

Hello everyone 

Can anyone help me in ER Diagram



Represent part of the military command structure of the armies of world. It is desired to represent every command unit and all army personnel, along with their ranks and personal details. Each country has one army who has a Commander-In-Chief. Each army is divided into a number of field armies. Each field army has between 90,000 - 200,000 soldiers and is headed by a General. There is only one Field Marshall in each army. Not all generals head a field army.

from reading the senior I think Soldier, Marshall, Commander etc. are roles so that They are not entities. 

 I think that entity type is :
Country (countrycode, country_name)
 Army (armycode, army_name, country_code)
solder( id ,name)


 but I am not sure about that

 So please if any one can help me?

----------


## ranjiv

hello I am doing database system on sql
the topic is CAR SALE AND RENT but having some problem in ceating table. i have done most of them but i don't know how to do erd diagram
the tables i have are customer, employ, car, order, rent and sale

----------


## rmiao

In sql server ssms, you can create diagram for the db in database diagrams.

----------

